# *Faint* Hissing Cockroach escape/EPIC FAIL



## MD92 (Mar 4, 2010)

So when I went to check on my hissers before I went to bed, I took a head count, and noticed I was one shy.  Oh geez.  After removing the visible three I proceeded to destroy their enclosure, scoop spoon by spoon of dirt out before finally deciding it wasn't inside.  My room still a wreck from enclosure work, there were literally hundreds of places the little guy could be.  Now I'm not afraid of roaches, especially hissers.  Queue parents.  Mom is deadly afraid.  If she found out...Uh oh.

After some thinking, I sat there wondering if perhaps I was the butt of a joke to see if I would fess up if one of my insects ever escaped.  Still, I went into the garage, emptied a bin used for storage and proceeded to take it upstairs and slowly remove and check everything on the floor.  In the process I spilled water from the humidifier all over the mock wood floors.  Cleaned it up.  Went to move the humidifier.  It was still full and spilled -_-.  Anyway, ten minutes and a whole roll of paper towels later, I was finally onto the clothing portion of the room.  Grabbing a bag, I reached into the pile on the floor in the middle of the room and shirt by shirt, shook and placed it in the bag.  Reaching the end of the pile, I panicked, wondering where to look next when suddenly a hint of movement in the top of the bag caught my eye.  Looking to it, there's my little escapee!  Breathing a sigh of relief, I jarred him and now have all 4 in jars until the morning when I will redo their enclosure.  Lol.  All I could think of post-capture was of the thread I read the other day titled "most fail ever".  Might have one upped it lol.  Well, just thought someone might enjoy the story, especially since five times I told myself he wouldn't be in the shirts and planned on just throwing them in the bag and tossing them downstairs (it even occured to me that it would be terrible if it was in fact in the shirts and when I put it downstairs it invaded the kitchen...Worst possible situation lol.

Anyway, yeah, that's my story lol.  I didn't realize hissers were such good escape artists!  I had taped the entire lid to prevent such a thing and somehow (I'm still uncertain), he managed to houdini his way out.  Looks like someone just earned a nickname!  Lol.  Anyway have any tips for keeping them in?  Thanks and goodnight!

Matt


----------



## pearldrummer (Mar 4, 2010)

I opened my back pack in class a couple of weeks ago apparently I had a hissing cockroach stowaway in my bag. Was kind of funny finding the guy in there.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 5, 2010)

They usually make their move at night!  Mine don't touch the glass anymore ...after putting coats of olive oil there, maybe it's transformed into something they really don't like to touch, or maybe I should clean it off lol.


----------



## Travis K (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL, last summer I had hundreds of them lose in my garage.  As a result I had to take some measure or risk my wife getting rid of my collection.

I recommend this...
http://www.bioquip.com/search/DispProduct.asp?pid=2871A

This stuff works great, though you will need to reapply it after 2-5 months depending on how much dust and humidity you have.  I have found the nymphs will be the first to get out if you don't keep your insect-a-slip reapplied.  It is the best stuff I have found to date for containing climbers, and Hissers are the best climbing insect I know of especially given there size.


----------



## OldHag (Mar 5, 2010)

pearldrummer said:


> I opened my back pack in class a couple of weeks ago apparently I had a hissing cockroach stowaway in my bag. Was kind of funny finding the guy in there.


My daughter was sitting in class and saw a hisser running across the floor.. It had hitched a ride to school in her back pack. Luckily no one else noticed.. whew!!


----------



## Scorpendra (Mar 8, 2010)

I had 3 adults I thought were all female...guess one was just a very androgynous male. Long story short, I moved everyone from a KK to a locked jar. But hell, if I can breed roaches by accident, I guess I'm pretty set when it comes to feeders.


----------



## pearldrummer (Mar 23, 2010)

OldHag said:


> My daughter was sitting in class and saw a hisser running across the floor.. It had hitched a ride to school in her back pack. Luckily no one else noticed.. whew!!



haha thats awesome!

I saw the guy and put him back in there luckily no one saw him either.


----------



## GK. (Mar 24, 2010)

When I first got my hissers I had nymphs escaping left and right to the point where I had to completely tape up the container that I had them in. Needless to say, my dad wasn't very happy. Now I'm only allowed to have 10 adults.


----------



## dtknow (Mar 24, 2010)

pearldrummer said:


> haha thats awesome!
> 
> I saw the guy and put him back in there luckily no one saw him either.


LOL seems like a pretty common occurence. I was in zoology(of course!) and feel something crawling up my leg. Look down and it is a big dubia nymph! I cupped it and put it in my pocket before anyone else could say something.


----------



## pearldrummer (Mar 24, 2010)

dtknow said:


> LOL seems like a pretty common occurence. I was in zoology(of course!) and feel something crawling up my leg. Look down and it is a big dubia nymph! I cupped it and put it in my pocket before anyone else could say something.


Haha imagine if the wrong person saw you picking up a giant cockroach!


----------

